
Company uses AI to flag racist and sexist comments from potential hires - RcouF1uZ4gsC
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/12/success/fama-prescreen-employment/index.html
======
caymanjim
I would never tell an employer about any of my social media identities. I
don't try to hide them, and I stand by anything I say online, but I'd never
give an employer my Twitter handle (not that I have one) or any other public
ID other than GitHub. That some people are willing to give up their social
media IDs at all baffles me.

That said, I don't blame employers for trying to prevent bad PR. If I had an
employee spouting racist nonsense and they didn't have the common sense to
keep their identity anonymous--or even worse, they connected their identity to
my company--I'd have no qualms about firing them.

I doubt an AI, or even a manual solution, can effectively handle this job,
though. It's going to continue to be more of a reactionary thing than a
preventative thing.

------
whenchamenia
This seems rife for abuse in both directions. Color me skeptical.

